# reference



## web9452 (Dec 5, 2022)

if you do man 1 intro under references it refers you to a unix manual that includes examples. Where d you find that?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 5, 2022)

> Tutorials in the UNIX User's Manual Supplementary Documents.


That line?

It's terribly old though: https://docs-legacy.freebsd.org/44doc/#usd



> Some Documents are missing due the AT&T copyright. You can get them all in the printed version from O'Reilly, but it's not worth the trouble. They're pretty out-of-date.


That was written in 1997.


----------

